# 8N thermostat needs changing



## PhilFord

Gas is boiling in my 8N, so I will change the thermostat. In doing that, the band clamp won't open up when unscrewing the clamp so I'll have to take a long screwdriver to pry it off I guess. Question: Is it necessary to take the body off and gas tank to replace the thermostat? Seems like there's not enough wiggle room to get in there. What if the thermostat is shoved way too deep to reach the old one out?
Thanks
Phil


----------



## bkbrown

*Not an expert on 8N*

I'm not an expert on the 8N - in the Ferguson TO30 - the thermostat is inside the top radiator hose. Since the Ford and Ferguson were so close in design, maybe that is the same ?
I would replace the clamp with a new stainless clamp.

Do you have the manual for your 8N ?

Good Luck !


----------



## pogobill

I believe bkbrown is correct, the thermostat should be in the upper rad hose close to the block. You may find it easier to remove the upper hose completely to change / install the thermostat. 
As well, you may be able to remove the two bolts at the front lower area of the engine hood and lift the hood slightly to give you a little more wiggle room. Just be careful not to bend the hood at the dash, or dislodge the fuel line. Make sure the fuel is turned off.


----------



## bkbrown

*Thermostat on the Ferguson*

On the TO30 it is possible to take the top hose off by just lifting the hood normally forward. the Thermostat is at the top end of the hose. I would change the hose, thermostat, and both clamps. I don't even know if the hood on the 8N tilts forward like the Ferguson. The entire hood comes off with 2 bolts on the TO30.

This link might help -- http://www.ehow.com/how_6623566_install-thermostat-ford-8n.html


----------



## smokedragon

Mine was so bad when I went to change the radiator hose (and add a t-stat because there wasn't one) I had to CUT the clamp off. I simply took a small metal cutting blade and worked at it until it was through. Then I replaced with a SS clamp from the auto parts store that had a thumb screw molded onto it for tightening.


----------

